# WARNING: Ron's Turbo Service - TWO THUMBS DOWN -



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

Ron's Turbo Service
7851 S 3930 W
West Jordan, UT 84088
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Sent a turbine shaft, compressor wheel, compressor wheel nut, and all thrust parts to this dude to be balanced for $35.00, on January the 20th. He received the items on the 23rd, along with a prepaid label to ship the package back to me.
I was told he would do the balancing and ship the package in one day, as long as I sent along a prepaid postage label to make things quicker. 
I called Ron on the 25th to make sure everything went smoothly and that I would need to purchase a replacement compressor wheel. He had told me he totally forgot to even open my package and that he would have it done that day and shipped out.
Three days pass and still no package, also no sign of my label being processed AT ALL. I call Ron up and say look dude, wheres my ****... Im tired of being jerked around. He exclaimed that he totally forgot to ship the package on Monday and that he PROBABLY shipped it Tuesday or Wednesday. WTF?!








So, I am still waiting on my package. Still no sign of my label being processed. No answer at Ron's Turbo Service....
This shop was highly recommended on many turbo forums, I am having a terrible time with them. DO NOT CHOOSE RONS TURBO SERVICE!


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: WARNING: Ron's Turbo Service - TWO THUMBS DOWN - (GolfGLIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfGLIII* »_Ron's Turbo Service
7851 S 3930 W
West Jordan, UT 84088
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Sent a turbine shaft, compressor wheel, compressor wheel nut, and all thrust parts to this dude to be balanced for $35.00, on January the 20th. He received the items on the 23rd, along with a prepaid label to ship the package back to me.
I was told he would do the balancing and ship the package in one day, as long as I sent along a prepaid postage label to make things quicker. 
I called Ron on the 25th to make sure everything went smoothly and that I would need to purchase a replacement compressor wheel. He had told me he totally forgot to even open my package and that he would have it done that day and shipped out.
!

Dont want to sound like a negative nancy,but enything involving expensive car parts,IE TURBO,or enything forced.
Wen pricing is cheap,allot of times its to good to be true,and you fall into a trap.
Atleast Ron is picking up your phone calls.
I lent a pair of seats to one of my good friends I knew for a long time.
He peaced out with my money and my seats. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I have to go molotov his car wen he sleeps at his gf's near my home.
No one is trust worthy in 2009/2010 
specially wen it comes to money,or a *****.
Sounds to good,always is.


----------



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

Dont forget, my post stated he was highly recommended on many other turbo forums.... I have been quoted as little as $25 for a turbo balancing, up to as much as $100. I purchased insurance on my items but, they probably wont reimburse me because the one label does not seem to have been used, therefor its not USPS' problem.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (GolfGLIII)*

Dude... you're talking a couple days not a couple months. CHILL.


----------



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

Im more or less saying bad service as the post office has no record of the prepaid mailling label that was in the box, being used yet.
I.E. he did not get it to the PO yet...
I don't mind being told the truth, I do mind being dicked around as in: "It will cost $25, and a return label" I didnt place the order until two days later and the price jumped up $10 dollars, turn around time on the item he swore was going to be 1 day.
He received item in 3 days. 2 days later and i call to ask a totally different question, he says "I forgot all about it ill do it today and have it sent out" A few days later its him saying "I think I took it to the post office Tuesday or Wednesday" two days later his excuse was about moving shop around blah blah.
If it was a couple of days i wouldnt be bickering. Am I not allowed to give an opinionated review about a supposed reputable turbo service.


_Modified by GolfGLIII at 10:55 PM 1-30-2010_


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (GolfGLIII)*

I'd post the same response twice in the same thread but I don't think you'll GET IT the second time either.


----------



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

I guess your one of those people who lies to other people? Only someone who is a liar wouldn't mind being lied to. Told one price, charged another, promised a 1 day return time on the balancing, and its been over a week. Take your ass out of my thread.


_Modified by GolfGLIII at 11:07 AM 1-31-2010_


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (GolfGLIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfGLIII* »_I guess your one of those people who lies to other people? Only someone who is a liar wouldn't mind being lied to. Told one price, charged another, promised a 1 day return time on the balancing, and its been over a week. Take your ass out of my thread.

_Modified by GolfGLIII at 11:07 AM 1-31-2010_


good call man, some of these companies dont care......
Chip Tuners, Turbo shops, Performance parts stores..etc
cause they know you probbly dont have many other places to go to get your tune or your forced induction parts....
Say one thing, do another.
quote one thing, charge another.
thats bull**** http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








goodluck getting it back man, (hopefully fully balanced)


----------



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

Heh, yea. When, IF it shows up, I hope its balanced too!!! Cuz its going back in. Only have one vehicle and it needs this rebuild turbo put in bad....


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (GolfGLIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfGLIII* »_I guess your one of those people who lies to other people? Only someone who is a liar wouldn't mind being lied to. Told one price, charged another, promised a 1 day return time on the balancing, and its been over a week. Take your ass out of my thread.

_Modified by GolfGLIII at 11:07 AM 1-31-2010_









These guys are going to be spitting on your turbo.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (DieGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieGTi* »_








These guys are going to be spitting on your turbo.










the bat


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieGTi* »_Dude... you're talking a couple days not a couple months. CHILL.









He was told a day, it doesn't take that long to balance so I agree with the OP and I would be pissed off myself.


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: (mcdub)*

DP


----------



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

Finally, shipping label info is available for my package. Should be arriving at my doorstep today. Its about ****ing time!


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (ALLGORIMSHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALLGORIMSHOW* »_
He was told a day, it doesn't take that long to balance so I agree with the OP and I would be pissed off myself. 

Okay, let's talk about the real problem here: the lack of cognitive development in many automobile enthusiasts. 
I'm not saying it's okay to be late on an agreed upon delivery date. What I am saying is that it's a little silly to get so fired up. A crucial part of mental development is learning to cope and rationalize. Where is the venom spitting going to get you? Not only is the OP attempting to castrate the turbo rebuild shop but he even goes so far as to call me a liar (in a passive aggressive manner) for recommending that he chill.







This is a maladaptive, pathological response more common for someone who is 12-14. If you're 25yo and out in public displaying such behavior then you should be embarrassed. You may blend in here due to many who are similarly equipped but it doesn't solve the problem. Therapy will.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!
BIG WORDS USED TO FEEL SUPERIOR!
RUN AWAY!


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (DieGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieGTi* »_
Okay, let's talk about the real problem here: the lack of cognitive development in many automobile enthusiasts. 
I'm not saying it's okay to be late on an agreed upon delivery date. What I am saying is that it's a little silly to get so fired up. A crucial part of mental development is learning to cope and rationalize. Where is the venom spitting going to get you? Not only is the OP attempting to castrate the turbo rebuild shop but he even goes so far as to call me a liar (in a passive aggressive manner) for recommending that he chill.







This is a maladaptive, pathological response more common for someone who is 12-14. If you're 25yo and out in public displaying such behavior then you should be embarrassed. You may blend in here due to many who are similarly equipped but it doesn't solve the problem. Therapy will. 

LOL, there's no need to try and pysch' evaluate the man (with some copied/pasted stuff from the internet) just because he got annoyed with some shoddy service!


----------



## 75injectedSB (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

Ron takes a while to get stuff back to you, but I have always had great work come back from him.


----------



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

Holy ****, that was great DieGTi... I laughed pretty hard. I said I guess your one of those people... 
At any rate, my package has arrived. The work looks great, I wish it would have arrived last week.








Pictures to follow


_Modified by GolfGLIII at 1:13 PM 2-1-2010_


----------



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: WARNING: Ron's Turbo Service - TWO THUMBS DOWN - (GolfGLIII)*


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!
BIG WORDS USED TO FEEL SUPERIOR!
RUN AWAY!

If "cognitive" is a big word to you then I hope for your sake that you pay someone to work on your car.


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DieGTi)*

sorry guys but i must say diegti has a prety good point. a few days is nothing to get bent about. people who are good at what they do are generally pretty busy. this is great service compared to that i have recieved from EIP when they were still around, and from MJM. i had 1K tied up by MJM for a month or so due to their mess up and was hung up on a couple times for no reason. now that was horrible customer service


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DieGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieGTi* »_
If "cognitive" is a big word to you then I hope for your sake that you pay someone to work on your car.









I do, it gives me more time to play online video games.


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (92g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92g60gti* »_sorry guys but i must say diegti has a prety good point. a few days is nothing to get bent about. people who are good at what they do are generally pretty busy. this is great service compared to that i have recieved from EIP when they were still around, and from MJM. i had 1K tied up by MJM for a month or so due to their mess up and was hung up on a couple times for no reason. now that was horrible customer service

Lets just say a "race" team needs a turbo rebuilt for a race the next day because someone left the spares back at the shop 5000 miles away. I think I would be a little more then pissed at Ron's turbo shop it I didn't get my turbo back the next day like advertised. Its the principal, end of story.


----------



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, the item wasnt supposed to be at my house the next day. He swore he would have the item done and shipped the day he got it.
He got it on saturday at 2:30pm i didnt expect him to do it on a saturday. but he "forgot all about it" until whenever. Your point is still valid obviously...


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_
I do, it gives me more time to play online video games.








Wanna come over and play some video games? I have grape soda and pop tarts and my mom is going to make dinner later while we watch the lord of the rings trilogy and talk about our 5th grade crushes.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ALLGORIMSHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALLGORIMSHOW* »_
Lets just say a "race" team needs a turbo rebuilt for a race the next day because someone left the spares back at the shop 5000 miles away. I think I would be a little more then pissed at Ron's turbo shop it I didn't get my turbo back the next day like advertised. Its the principal, end of story. 

should a race team be relying on the CHEAPEST source for getting a turbo balanced in the middle of utah?????
whe you pay 35 expect 35 treatment. wtf is wrong with you.
if you paid 200, id expect everything and a bag of skittles


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

To get stuff right away same day,costs lots of money.
I hate eny vendor that says one thing and its the other.
Ordered a pair of glasses 3 days ago,apperently I should of had a comformation email by now,inbox and junk is empty.
Give er 2 more days before I call and email,I tend to be too nice wen it comes to these things.


----------



## NORDLAND (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (mcdub)*

Looks like they came through and did a good job....I too do my best when under pressure and being rushed.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieGTi* »_







Wanna come over and play some video games? I have grape soda and pop tarts and my mom is going to make dinner later while we watch the lord of the rings trilogy and talk about our 5th grade crushes. 


i wanna play!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ALLGORIMSHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALLGORIMSHOW* »_
Lets just say a "race" team needs a turbo rebuilt for a race the next day because someone left the spares back at the shop 5000 miles away. I think I would be a little more then pissed at Ron's turbo shop it I didn't get my turbo back the next day like advertised. Its the principal, end of story. 

but thats not what happened. 
if it was NEEDED overnight, then i bet Ron's would have done it in that amount of time. But this was just a case of WANTING, not NEEDING.


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
but thats not what happened. 
if it was NEEDED overnight, then i bet Ron's would have done it in that amount of time. But this was just a case of WANTING, not NEEDING.









Ahhh ok, what was I thinking!! Then that makes it ok. Thanks for clearing that up.
So listen up everyone, make sure you tell the person your buying parts off of if it's a want or need thing, that way you can get your product on time or a few days after. lol I love this place.

_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_
should a race team be relying on the CHEAPEST source for getting a turbo balanced in the middle of utah?????
whe you pay 35 expect 35 treatment. wtf is wrong with you.
if you paid 200, id expect everything and a bag of skittles









Hey, this guy is supposedly "very good" so how does money factor in? Just because it's $35 is must be crap right? That $200 job must be the best right? 


_Modified by ALLGORIMSHOW at 10:35 PM 2-2-2010_


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ALLGORIMSHOW)*

name me one car part that is better then all others and is also way cheaper than all others....
name me one thing for that matter.
name me one service that is way cheaper than the competition and yet is one of the best....
idiot


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_name me one car part that is better then all others and is also way cheaper than all others....
name me one thing for that matter.
name me one service that is way cheaper than the competition and yet is one of the best....
idiot

I have seen some of your posts and your calling the kettle black.


----------



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
but thats not what happened. 
if it was NEEDED overnight, then i bet Ron's would have done it in that amount of time. But this was just a case of WANTING, not NEEDING.









Wrong, I told him I needed this item ASAP because it is for my DD car, and our other car is wrecked and gone, and my job requires over 60 miles of driving every morning. His response to my request was this "I'll get that done and shipped back out as soon as I receive it" or damn near the exact same.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfGLIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfGLIII* »_
Wrong, I told him I needed this item ASAP because it is for my DD car, and our other car is wrecked and gone, and my job requires over 60 miles of driving every morning. His response to my request was this "I'll get that done and shipped back out as soon as I receive it" or damn near the exact same.

Read your last sentence over and over again until you understand how silly creating this thread was.


----------



## coolcummins (Feb 4, 2010)

you are a loser golf. i would love to bitch slap you in a bar


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (coolcummins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolcummins* »_you are a loser golf. i would love to bitch slap you in a bar

lmao.
I love hate.


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (DieGTi)*

Sometimes people get tied up to. I sell cribbage pegs and I do it to people sometimes. It happens.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Ghetto-8v)*

i can just see the senior center getting unruly because there are not enough cribbage pegs to go around.


----------



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: (coolcummins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieGTi* »_Read your last sentence over and over again until you understand how silly creating this thread was.

I do not follow? I read this entire thread twice, I see no problem with it.

_Quote, originally posted by *coolcummins* »_you are a loser golf. i would love to bitch slap you in a bar

Whats wrong, cant you fight without the other person having a few drinks? Sorry buddy, I don't drink. I'd be more then glad to meet you when the weather is right, it wouldn't be the first time some one has called me out online... I don't take kindly to *******s who outright call me names, you just might be Ron huh?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (GolfGLIII)*

i would of pegged you for a 64 impala


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (GolfGLIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfGLIII* »_
I do not follow? I read this entire thread twice, I see no problem with it.


Your problem is kinda like BO; other people will be vomiting in their mouths before *you* figure out it's your stench. This sentence indicates the exact issue at hand:

_Quote »_His response to my request was this "I'll get that done and shipped back out as soon as I receive it" or damn near the exact same.

You don't even know what the exact terms of service were!







Based upon your own statement above, you received was precisely what the vendor agreed upon. If you had a specific service window expectation then you should have defined the delivery day on the calendar before shipping the part to him. You had an expectation that you didn't communicate clearly to the vendor and that you are now holding him accountable for. 
I think this thread needs a new title. Something along the lines of "WARNING: GOLFGLIII is a nightmare customer".


----------



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

It went down, exactly as i told it. At any rate, the quality of work seems to be good enough. Turbo is pretty quiet, doesn't hum like a police siren anymore.
This discussion should be closed by a mod


_Modified by GolfGLIII at 11:15 AM 2-6-2010_


----------

